# Que es un Mountain Biker?



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Este es un video que me encontre, todo lo que dice es verdad! Me llego al corazon.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/video/video.php?v=382710876181&ref=mf

Espero que lo disfruten! :thumbsup: 
Saludos.
Chris


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que barbaro !!!! está buenisimo, y es cierto, en más de un comentario del video te acuerdas de momentos vividos ........ estan locos.... yo los he visto :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Chidisimo!!!

Y encima me recuerda a los años y rutas que rode alrededor de MTY.

Perron!!!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tipico, vas en la subida mentando madres, ¿pero que chi"$%%s tengo que andar haciendo aquiiiiiiii""""!!!!!???! pero llegas arriba, ves el paisaje y utaaaa ahora si la bajaadaaaaaaaa algo que los panboleros nunca van a entender...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Marciano DurÁn*



FueLEX8 said:


> Este es un video que me encontre, todo lo que dice es verdad! Me llego al corazon.
> 
> Espero que lo disfruten! :thumbsup:
> Saludos.
> Chris


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Muy bien Fuel EX8 por subir el video .

Me parece una buena adaptación al texto original escrito por Marciano Durán enfocado a los corredores que entrenan y compiten en carreras atléticas (road runners ) , para los que también practicamos la carrera de fondo a sido texto conocido y admirado , ahora vemos que también ha sido posible darle un enfoque hacía el mountain bike y podría servir para otros deportes similares .

Adjunto el texto original y algunos comentarios .

Saludos

the last biker

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ESOS LOCOS QUE CORREN

Yo los conozco.
Los he visto muchas veces.
Son raros.
Algunos salen temprano a la mañana y se empeñan en ganarle al sol.
Otros se insolan al mediodía, se cansan a la tarde o intentan que no los atropelle un camión por la noche.
Están locos.
En verano corren, trotan, transpiran, se deshidratan y finalmente se cansan&#8230; sólo para disfrutar del descanso.
En invierno se tapan, se abrigan, se quejan, se enfrían, se resfrían y dejan que la lluvia les moje la cara.
Yo los he visto.
Pasan rápido por la rambla, despacio entre los árboles, serpentean caminos de tierra, trepan cuestas empedradas, trotan en la banquina de una carretera perdida, esquivan olas en la playa, cruzan puentes de madera, pisan hojas secas, suben cerros, saltan charcos, atraviesan parques, se molestan con los autos que no frenan, disparan de un perro y corren, corren y corren.
Escuchan música que acompaña el ritmo de sus piernas, escuchan a los horneros y a las gaviotas, escuchan sus latidos y su propia respiración, miran hacia delante, miran sus pies, huelen el viento que pasó por los eucaliptos, la brisa que salió de los naranjos, respiran el aire que llega de los pinos y entreparan cuando pasan frente a los jazmines.
Yo los he visto.
No están bien de la cabeza.
Usan championes con aire y zapatillas de marca, corren descalzos o gastan calzados. Traspiran camisetas, calzan gorras y miden una y otra vez su propio tiempo.
Están tratando de ganarle a alguien.
Trotan con el cuerpo flojo, pasan a la del perro blanco, pican después de la columna, buscan una canilla para refrescarse&#8230; y siguen.
Se inscriben en todas las carreras&#8230; pero no ganan ninguna.
Empiezan a correrla en la noche anterior, sueñan que trotan y a la mañana se levantan como niños en Día de Reyes.
Han preparado la ropa que descansa sobre una silla, como lo hacían en su infancia en víspera de vacaciones.
El día antes de la carrera comen pastas y no toman alcohol, pero se premian con descaro y con asado apenas termina la competencia.
Nunca pude calcularles la edad pero seguramente tienen entre 15 y 85 años.
Son hombres y mujeres.
No están bien.
Se anotan en carreras de ocho o diez kilómetros y antes de empezar saben que no podrán ganar aunque falten todos los demás.
Estrenan ansiedad en cada salida y unos minutos antes de la largada necesitan ir al baño.
Ajustan su cronómetro y tratan de ubicar a los cuatro o cinco a los que hay que ganarles.
Son sus referencias de carrera: "Cinco que corren parecido a mí".
Ganarle a uno solo de ellos será suficiente para dormir a la noche con una sonrisa.
Disfrutan cuando pasan a otro corredor&#8230; pero lo alientan, le dicen que falta poco y le piden que no afloje.
Preguntan por el puesto de hidratación y se enojan porque no aparece.
Están locos, ellos saben que en sus casas tienen el agua que quieran, sin esperar que se la entregue un niño que levanta un vaso cuando pasan.
Se quejan del sol que los mata o de la lluvia que no los deja ver.
Están mal, ellos saben que allí cerca está la sombra de un sauce o el resguardo de un alero.
No las preparan&#8230; pero tienen todas las excusas para el momento en que llegan a la meta.
No las preparan&#8230;son parte de ellos.
El viento en contra, no corría una gota de aire, el calzado nuevo, el circuito mal medido, los que largan caminando adelante y no te dejan pasar, el cumpleaños que fuimos anoche, la llaga en el pie derecho de la costura de la media nueva, la rodilla que me volvió a traicionar, arranqué demasiado rápido, no dieron agua, al llegar iba a picar pero no quise.
Disfrutan al largar, disfrutan al correr y cuando llegan disfrutan de levantar los brazos porque dicen que lo han conseguido.
¡Qué ganaron una vez más!
No se dieron cuenta de que apenas si perdieron con un centenar o un millar de personas&#8230; pero insisten con que volvieron a ganar.
Son raros.
Se inventan una meta en cada carrera.
Se ganan a sí mismos, a los que insisten en mirarlos desde la vereda, a los que los miran por televisión y a los que ni siquiera saben que hay locos que corren.
Les tiemblan las manos cuando se pinchan la ropa al colocarse el número, simplemente por que no están bien.
Los he visto pasar.
Les duelen las piernas, se acalambran, les cuesta respirar, tienen puntadas en el costado&#8230; pero siguen.
A medida que avanzan en la carrera los músculos sufren más y más, la cara se les desfigura, la transpiración corre por sus caras, las puntadas empiezan a repetirse y dos kilómetros antes de la llegada comienzan a preguntarse que están haciendo allí.
¿Por qué no ser uno de los cuerdos que aplauden desde la vereda?
Están locos.
Yo los conozco bien.
Cuando llegan se abrazan de su mujer o de su esposo que disimulan a puro amor la transpiración en su cara y en su cuerpo.
Los esperan sus hijos y hasta algún nieto o algún abuelo les pega un grito solidario cuando atraviesan la meta.
Llevan un cartel en la frente que apaga y prende que dice "Llegué -Tarea Cumplida".
Apenas llegan toman agua y se mojan la cabeza, se tiran en el pasto a reponerse pero se paran enseguida porque lo saludan los que llegaron antes.
Se vuelven a tirar y otra vez se paran porque van a saludar a los que llegan después que ellos.
Intentan tirar una pared con las dos manos, suben su pierna desde el tobillo, abrazan a otro loco que llega más transpirado que ellos.
Los he visto muchas veces.
Están mal de la cabeza.
Miran con cariño y sin lástima al que llega diez minutos después, respetan al último y al penúltimo porque dicen que son respetados por el primero y por el segundo.
Disfrutan de los aplausos aunque vengan cerrando la marcha ganándole solamente a la ambulancia o al tipo de la moto.
Se agrupan por equipos y viajan 200 kilómetros para correr 10.
Compran todas las fotos que les sacan y no advierten que son iguales a las de la carrera anterior.
Cuelgan sus medallas en lugares de la casa en que la visita pueda verlas y tengan que preguntar.
Están mal.
-Esta es del mes pasado- dicen tratando de usar su tono más humilde.
-Esta es la primera que gané- dicen omitiendo informar que esa se la entregaban a todos, incluyendo al que llegaba último y al inspector de tránsito.
Dos días después de la carrera ya están tempranito saltando charcos, subiendo cordones, braceando rítmicamente, saludando ciclistas, golpeando las palmas de las manos de los colegas que se cruzan.
Dicen que pocas personas por estos tiempos son capaces de estar solos -consigo mismo- una hora por día.
Dicen que los pescadores, los nadadores y algunos más.
Dicen que la gente no se banca tanto silencio.
Dicen que ellos lo disfrutan.
Dicen que proyectan y hacen balances, que se arrepienten y se congratulan, se cuestionan, preparan sus días mientras corren y conversan sin miedos con ellos mismos.
Dicen que el resto busca excusas para estar siempre acompañado.
Están mal de la cabeza.
Yo los he visto.
Algunos solo caminan&#8230; pero un día&#8230; cuando nadie los mira, se animan y trotan un poquito.
En unos meses empezarán a transformarse y quedarán tan locos como ellos.
Estiran, se miran, giran, respiran, suspiran y se tiran.
Pican, frenan y vuelven a picar.
Me parece que quieren ganarle a la muerte.
Ellos dicen que quieren ganarle a la vida.
Están completamente locos.

Marciano Durán
Marzo 2008

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sobre el autor :

Marciano Durán Rivero es uruguayo, nacido en Florida el 25 de agosto de 1956, y radicado en Punta del Este desde 1979. Periodista y autor de los libros "Crónicas marcianas y uruguayas" (2003 - 2 ediciones), "Marcianitis Crónica" (2005 - 3 ediciones), y "El Código Blanes", que fue galardonado como "Libro de Oro 2007″, premio otorgado al libro más vendido del año. A la fecha se ha llegado a la decimoprimera edición. Autor de varias obras de teatro, letras suyas han sido musicalizadas por varios conjuntos y solistas especialmente por murgas del carnaval uruguayo.

Es además corredor amateur de carreras de calle y de aventuras.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A Marciano Durán :

Vos lograste la meta tan ansiada. La que muchos perseguimos inutilmente durante años: transformarte en EL escritor de los corredores del mundo, sin importar su cultura de origen. Yo te miro como uno te los tantos alquimistas medieavales miraría a un colega si se enterara que efectivamente, encontró la piedra filosofal, el secreto de la eterna juventud.
Los locos que corren es el poema perfecto. Así, como la tormenta perfecta ocurre una vez cada miles de años, lo mismo pasa con los poemas. Tienen que alinearse tantos astros, que dificilmente se repita.

Bernardo Frau.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Todos los corredores de maratones , se sienten, totalmente identificados, cuando leen esto, que escribio, el escritor Uruguayo Marciano Duran "esos locos que corren" es una hermosa y humoristica forma, de entender y describir , un deporte ,personalmente la primera vez que lo lei me causo una emocion enorme ,en partes se me llenaron, los ojos de lagrimas y hoy la misma lectura, me emociona ,soy medio emocional .

Hasta el momento saben? cuantas , paginas de corredores, tiene ese hermoso relato de" esos loco que corren" .

400 paginas de atletimo populares , todo un record ,y creo que es como el padre nuestro , del correrdor salvando las distancias

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

si lo hubiera leido......mmmmmmmmmm 
Me gusta más el video......


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

biker231 said:


> si lo hubiera leido......mmmmmmmmmm
> Me gusta más el video......


Jajajajajajajaja :thumbsup:


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Gracias the_last_biker por aportar el poema original... poco despues de ver el video, busque el poema de Durán y tambien me lo queme.  

Pues si... como otro amante de cualquier deporte, estamos completamente locos!  


Saludos a todos los locos del mtb/road runners/etc...! (sin ofender a nadie ).


----------

